# Dumb Blond...



## Dove (Jul 13, 2005)

>>  >
>>  > A blonde lady motorist was about two hours from San   Diego when she
>>  > was flagged down by a man whose truck had broken down.
>>  >> > >
>>  > The man walked up to the car and asked, "Are you going to San Diego?"
>>  >> > >
>>  > "Sure," answered the blonde, "do you need a lift?"
>>  >> > >
>>  > "Not for me. I'll be spending the next three hours fixing my truck. My
>>  > problem is I've got two chimpanzees in the back which have to be taken 
>> to
>>  > the San Diego Zoo. They're a bit stressed already so I don't want to 
>> keep
>>  > them on the road all day. Could you possibly take them to the zoo for 
>> me?
>>  > I'll give you $100 for your trouble."
>>  >> > >
>>  > I'd be happy to," said the blonde. So the two chimpanzees were ushered
>>  > into the back seat of the blonde's car and carefully strapped into 
>> their
>>  > seat belts. Off they went.
>>  >> > >
>>  > Five hours later, the truck driver was driving through the heart of 
>> San
>>  > Diego when suddenly he was horrified!! There was the blonde walking 
>> down
>>  > the street and holding hands with the two chimps, much to the 
>> amusement
>>  > of
>>  > a big crowd.  With a screech of brakes he pulled off the road and ran
>>  > over
>>  > to the blonde.
>>  >> > >
>>  > "What the heck are you doing here?" he demanded, "I gave you $100 to 
>> take
>>  > these chimpanzees to the zoo."
>>  >> > >
>>  > "Yes, I know you did," said the blonde, but we had money left 
>> over---so
>>  > now we're going to Sea World.
>>  >


----------



## crewsk (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh I love it Marge!! Thanks for reminding me that I may be blonde but at least I'm not that dumb!!


----------



## callie (Jul 13, 2005)

i haven't heard that one!


----------



## Dove (Jul 13, 2005)

I was born half blond but I can say I would never done something like that!! Maybe to the skating rink and then a movie...

Some day I'll post an ugly picture of me when I was arouind 10 so you can see that one side was broen and the other was blond..freak of nature..that's me.
Dove


----------



## callie (Jul 13, 2005)

No freak of nature!!  Unique and different!!!!


----------



## TexasTamale (Jul 13, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> "Yes, I know you did," said the blonde, but we had money left
> over---so now we're going to Sea World.


 
Gotta Love Her!!!!!!
Good One!


----------



## Dove (Jul 13, 2005)

I just posted my "Ugly half blond" picture in the member photos...I did outgrow some of it but not all of it..never did claim to be a beauty..
Dove~


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 14, 2005)

What, they didn't go to Mcdonalds???


----------



## crewsk (Jul 14, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> I just posted my "Ugly half blond" picture in the member photos...I did outgrow some of it but not all of it..never did claim to be a beauty..
> Dove~


 

Marge, I love it!! I think you were & still are beautiful. My grandma(dad's mom) had jet black hair with a white streak in the front that went about half way back. By the time I was born & remember seeing her she had the most beautiful headful of solid white hair I have ever seen.


----------



## Dove (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks....not that I agree with you..
that straw yellow (blond) is now white..my hair in the back is still brown. I've read that it happens every other generation or every 4th generation..That would have taken place in Scotland or England.

My DIL really sweated it out when the two grandsons were born..she didn't want them to have a blond streak in their hair..

When I skated, my skating partner had jet black hair with a two inch silver streak in the center of his crew cut.People asked if we were related.


----------

